# gnome freezing mouse cursor



## fleshm (Apr 23, 2009)

hello,

my problem concerns a mouse cursors which ocassionally hangs after couple of logins (GDM). i've tried to restart hald and dbus couple of times and at the 3rd time or so it works again (no output in dmesg ;/). help appreciated. cheers

freebsd 7.2RC1, gnome 2.26, xorg-7.4_1, nvidia-driver-180.44


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2009)

Do you have an USB or PS/2 mouse? And what version of FreeBSD are you running?

If it's an USB mouse simply unplugging it and replugging it usually helps.


----------



## tangram (Apr 24, 2009)

It would help if you posted logs and configuration files such as /etc/rc.conf, /etc/X11/xorg.conf, /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and so on.

Also, did you compile xorg-server with or without hal?


----------



## fleshm (Apr 24, 2009)

yes, i compiled xorg with hal support




but i guess i found a solution

i inserted the Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off" in the server layout section. however idk how much it will be helpful, because i've had such a  problem in my slack installation, but then both keyboard and mouse didn't response. in freebsd only mouse froze, i could easily use a keyboard. thanks for the reply


----------

